# výhrůžka, vyhrůžka, hrozba



## MasterPolish

Mohlby mi někdo vysvětlit rozdíl mezi těmito slovíčky? Viděl jsem několika přikládu, ale dokonce frázy se mi jeví stejné: pod pohrůžkou čeho & pod hrozbou pod pohrůžkou čeho.

Budu zavázaný


----------



## Mori.cze

Zdravím,
výhrůžka, pohrůžka, hrozba (nikdy vYhrůžka): rozdíly jsou malé, většinou je možné slova zaměnit.

Hrozba je abstraktnější, výhrůžka i pohrůžka je od konkrétní osoby konkrétním činem. Výhrůžku vnímám jako trochu vážnější než pohrůžku.
Kuřákům hrozí rakovina: není osoba, která by vyhrožovala, výhrůžka ani pohrůžka nelze použít. 

Mám dluhy a věřitel vyhrožuje/hrozí/pohrozil exekucí (Děsí mě jeho hrozba/výhrůžka/pohrůžka): hrozba je vážnější a obecnější než výhrůžka/pohrůžka, výhrůžka (a pohrůžka) je osobní, ale lze říct všechno troje.  
Výhrůžka/pohrůžka: rozdíl je tak malý, že ho vlastně nejsem schopná vyjádřit... Neříkáme (my Češi) "pod výhrůžkou", ale vlastně netuším proč. Jasný rozdíl je ve slovesech: vyhrožovat (opakovaně) versus pohrozit (jednou). Pohrožovat ani vyhrozit neexistuje. Výhrůžka se mi zdá častějši než pohrůžka. 

U výhrůžky (a vlastně i hrozby) bych spíš použila plurál (a to asi i kdyby mi přišel jen jeden jediný výhrůžný dopis): Děsí mě ty výhrůžky/hrozby.


----------



## MasterPolish

Zdravím 

Myslím, že už rozumím tento rozdíl. Avšak se mi zdá, že nemáš pravdu v jedné věci: varianta, které jsem dal, jsou správne:
Jazyková korektura slov výhrůžka, vyhrůžka, výhružný, výhrůžně | Bezchip.cz
výhrůžka: pravidla českého pravopisu

Nicmené však, jsem vděčný za pomoct v rozlíšování pojmů


----------



## Mori.cze

Naprawde! Ja zwykle szukam tylko tutaj: Internetová jazyková příručka – výhrůžka
Przynajmniej to nie jest uzywane czesto


----------



## MasterPolish

Budu si na to pamatovat 

PS. Oprava: „Przynajmniej nie jest to często używane”  (takhle je o moc víc přirozeně)


----------



## Mori.cze

Dziekuje bardzo!


----------



## werrr

Ten drobný rozdíl může činit několik let. 

výhrůžka = hrozba zlým nakládáním, zastrašování, vydírání
pohrůžka = hrozba trestem/odvetou, odstrašování, varování​
Stát nikdy nevyhrožuje, nebo tomu tak alespoň sám neříká, zato ale velice rád ukládá povinnost pod pohrůžkou sankce.


----------



## MasterPolish

Ach, to je taky skvělé vyjádření, děkuju moc


----------



## Bohemos

werrr said:


> Ten drobný rozdíl může činit několik let.


Pobavil jste mě, vskutku moc pěkné! Ano, není to vskutku ale vůbec jednoduché...

a) *někomu něčím/nějak hrozit => hrozba* 
- velice obecně/vágně míněno (takřka cokoliv); panuje/trvá nějaké nebezpečí něčeho
Příklady: _Hrozí _mu nyní za napadení úředníka trest odnětí svobody v rozmezí 3-5 let. _Hrozilo _mu podmínečné vyloučení ze školy, neboť napadl fyzicky ředitele. _Hrozba _teroristického útoku v Polsku je dnes mimořádně veliká. _Hrozil_ jí na dálku pěstí. (tj. ukazoval ji na dálku ruku zaťatou v pěst). _Hrozila _mu pokuta za špatné parkování. 
Přirovnání, rčení: 'Damoklův meč'

b) *někomu něčím/nějak vyhrožovat => výhrůžka*
- velice konkrétně míněno (lidi); zpravidla i blíže specifikováno (tj. jakým způsobem je komu vyhrožováno... - písemně, ústně x zbraněmi x zabitím, smrtí, fyzickou likvidací)
Příklady: _Vyhrožoval _svojí životní partnerce dlouhé roky smrtí, no, a nakonec ji v opilosti zabil. Nech mě laskavě na pokoji a _nevyhrožuj _mi! Ostrá _výhrůžka _z jeho strany všechny vylekala. (Telefonické, písemné aj.) _výhrůžky _je vždy třeba neodkladně (tzn. ihned, rychle) oznámit, nahlásit Policii ČR. Těm, kteří čelí _výhrůžkám _(tzn. je jim někým vyhrožováno), musíme pomáhat. 

c) *někoho něčím/nějak ohrožovat => ohrožení*
- velice konkrétně míněno (lidi, sport, koncert, studium, kariéra - takřka cokoliv)
Příklady: Duševně nemocný člověk _ohrožoval _na nádraží cestující. S nožem, pistolí v ruce _ohrožoval _obsluhu poštovní přepážky. Byl vyhlášen první stupeň ohrožení terorismem ('otázka státní bezpečnosti'). V případě bezprostředního _ohrožení _se braňte útěkem (pryč). Fotbalový zápas mezi Varšavou a Gdaňskem je _ohrožen_, hráči soupeře se nakazili salmonelózou a jsou hospitalizováni na příslušném infekčním oddělení. Jeho maturita je v _ohrožení_, prý propadá z matematiky. Nečekaně otěhotněla, její kariéra manažerky je teď v ohrožení.

d) Pod *pohrůžkou *(užití fyzického) násilí donutil nezletilou dívku k pohlavnímu styku. Pod *pohrůžkou *násilí vylákal z nevidomého staříka 200 000 Kč. 
- Užití: odborná právní terminologie, zákony (§); masová média (TV - televizní zprávy)
- Příklady: 1, 2


S pozdravem,
Bohemos


----------

